# All you can eat Crab legs at the mandarin is on!



## ArnoldsProtege (May 1, 2008)

Im goin to The Mandarin buffet tomoro with my dad and brother to share in our undying love for King Crab Legs. I was just wondering how BAD is it for you? I mean, from a cheat day standard, im sure there could be worse. I know crab legs have alot of protein, and i plan on using zero/minimal butter with them (but its soooooo creamy and delicious on it). I figure as long as I keep my liquid butter consumption to a minimal, its not bad in terms of a cheat day?  

Ill probly start with a salad too lol... maybe grab abit of sushi, some fruits... its a buffet after all lol. 

I hope I dont go to diet hell after this...


----------



## NordicNacho (May 2, 2008)

you will die young


----------



## thewicked (May 2, 2008)

haha they had all you could eat chicken fried steaks at the rib house the other night..

you can imagine my fatass was plenty giddy over the news HAHA but crab legs..as long as they weren't pre-cooked then frozen and reheated.. ewww


----------



## AusieG (May 2, 2008)

you could bring along some i cant belive its not butter spray


----------

